# How much should a 3.1kg cat eat?



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

Had both my cats weighed today. 

Rogue weighs 3.1kg and 
Skunk 2.5kg

How much canned food should they be eating a day? Plus dry on the side to graze on?

Rogue is 8 month and Skunk is 6 month


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

it depends on the food. Feeding instructions can vary greatly depending on meat content etc. For example casting a gaze at my food cupboard as mine are so picky you have to keep in a few brands. Feline fayre - 2/3 85g tins a day, animonda I think is about a tin a day, scrummy yummy trays are 1 to 1/2 125g tray a day. 

If they are kits I'd say let them eat as much as they can eat. Mine are just over 1 and I still feed them their daily allowance and then extra if they finish it.


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

It depends on the food, I feed a variety of brands in rotation and the recommendations for my cats weight varies from just 100g up to 265g. Generally speaking the higher quality the food, the less you have to feed.

However, your 2 are still kittens so you should let them eat as much as they want.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

I dont really let rogue eat as much as he wants because he turns into a porker and pretty quickly. so i gernally limit his food intake to 200-250g of wet a day and free dry all day


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

Howldaloom said:


> I dont really let rogue eat as much as he wants because he turns into a porker and pretty quickly. so i gernally limit his food intake to 200-250g of wet a day and free dry all day


How much 'free dry' is he eating?

Our Lenin is about 14 months or so and she is on; 3 x 100g wet meals. When she is on a mixed diet she is on; 2 x 100g wet and 35 - 45g dry.

She's about 4kg and has a healthy/slightly overweight body type so probably needs to eat a little less, although it's nothing urgent.

In my experience, as a very general rule, dry is worth about 3 times it's weight in wet food. so 50g of dry is worth about 150g of wet. So with that in mind, even a small bowl of 'free dry' could be adding another full meal to his daily intake. 400g of hills dry is meant to do an adult cat of Lenins size for a week.

I'm always deceived by how miniscule dry meals look compared to their wet counterparts, but I trust my scales which have become my most important cat owners tool.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

Hardily any. i would say erm 20g a day?


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

Howldaloom said:


> Hardily any. i would say erm 20g a day?


I'd weigh it out at 20g and see how much is left at the end of the day. It sounds fine to me in terms of quantity for his weight, although only you can really determine that based on his body type.

If they were on Hi-Life 60% meat (100g pouches) I would say to aim for 220g to 250g wet for each of them per day, 200g to 220g if they have been spayed/neutered. Plus your 20 grams of dry.

I guess the next question is, is there any reason you couldn't offer a little extra wet food instead, or maybe a treat when they get peckish?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

Only that im on a limited budget per month. I could always add a chunk of chicken wing to every other meal. like once or twice a day.

Would that be better then him eating the dried food?


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Howldaloom said:


> Only that im on a limited budget per month. I could always add a chunk of chicken wing to every other meal. like once or twice a day.
> 
> Would that be better then him eating the dried food?


Probably not because if they decide that they prefer the chicken wing then you would probably end up with a situation where they would replace some of the complete wet food they're eating for the unbalanced chicken wing.

According to the feeding recs for Smilla your cats should be fine on 200-250g of that a day without the dry anyway.


----------



## Finleythecat12 (Mar 31, 2014)

Howldaloom said:


> Had both my cats weighed today.
> 
> Rogue weighs 3.1kg and
> Skunk 2.5kg
> ...


My cat is 7 weeks and he weighs 3.1kg. He eats 3-4 pouches a day but looks quite skinny. He weighs a lot tho. Rogue could eat about 3 pouches a day and skunk could eat about 2 pouches a day. Hope this helps jess x


----------



## EskimoJo (Jan 16, 2014)

Finleythecat12 said:


> My cat is 7 weeks and he weighs 3.1kg. He eats 3-4 pouches a day but looks quite skinny. He weighs a lot tho. Rogue could eat about 3 pouches a day and skunk could eat about 2 pouches a day. Hope this helps jess x


I do hope Rogue and Skunk haven't been waiting ~3 years for the right food balance! 
But hopefully/maybe your post will help someone new. :thumbsup:


----------

